

TNW Poll | Best Design: iOS 7 or Android Jelly Bean? - ForFreedom
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TheNextWeb/posts/6y9veXN45wh

======
Jeremy1026
This is a bit of an unfair contest at the moment. iOS7 isn't completed, it
could still be evolving. Add that to the fact that most people don't have
access to it yet, are basing their judgement on images alone, and not
experience. Where as Jelly Bean has been available for quite some time to all
users (except those that are unable to upgrade) and therefore have plenty of
hands on experience. This poll could be summarized to simply "iOS or Android"
because that is what the majority of the votes are going to be solely based
on.

